# Puffy Eyes/Face



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

The area around one of my doe's eyes is very puffy and swollen. There seems to be a little discharge coming from the eye, but other than that she acts normal. Is there something in her eye? Do I need to try to flush it or let it be? Should I put her on antibiotics? I have a little Amoxicillin left over from my dog, could I use that? What dosage should I use? How do I give it to her? Is it safe to use if she's pregnant? Is there a way to get hold of other antibiotics without seeing a vet (no one in my area treats mice)?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You can get tetracycline at a pet store either in the bird section or the fish section.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

You could flush with saline solution for a few days until it clears up, if it is an obstruction.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, saline or eyewash. I keep a bottle of it in my mousery supplies. Any eye that looks puffed or shut gets a few drops and then gently worked a bit and then dried with a cotton ball. It often fixes the problem.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

With the tetracycline, do I get the tablets or the drops? And what is the dose for an average mouse? How do I give it to her?


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I know it sounds wrong but antibiotic ointment such as neosporin[or generic] is safe for use in the eye, I've used it many of times for eye infections in my animals under my vet's instructions. Apply liberally to the eye and around the eye, but make sure it's a new tube that has not been contaminated, don't squeeze it onto a finger or directly onto the animal use a cotton swab or clean gauze, it gets applied 2-4 times daily depending on how severe the infection is and generally after 2-3 days the infection is gone and the eye returns to normal, provided there is no underlying issues such as entropion. Another option is to get tetracycline opthalmic ointment from a feed store, I know TSC in my area sells it. It is labeled for livestock, and would be applied in the same manner, again remembering not to contaminate the tube. I would avoid any oral antibiotics with a pregnant doe. But topicals should be fine.


----------

